
Ask HN: Would you enjoy using pen/paper over laptop for development? - rrishi
I am more of a pen&#x2F;paper person than computer. I had 2 ideas on how to create a bridge between laptop and pen&#x2F;paper :<p>1. A software existed that could turn a picture of code into code<p>2. A software that could turn a UML diag to software classes&#x2F;function&#x2F;variables etc. The logic can be filled in by the dev actually implementing the feature.
======
robin_reala
Number 2 has existed for decades and it failed, or at least everywhere I’ve
worked that tried it has since abandoned the concept. Have a look at IBM’s
Rational Software Architect for an example.

~~~
Grazester
In college I had a UML class and used Rational Rose. I did not like it for
software development. I am very happy I have not had to use this for software
development in the wild.

------
disposedtrolley
Not for writing code, but I do enjoy pen and paper for sketching out high
level designs and data flows. I’ve started writing on an A5 sized notebook too
- I find the size constraints help with focused thinking.

------
cjbprime
No, wouldn't use it, sounds at least 10x slower than typing.

------
basitmakine
I like writing code structure down on a piece of paper before actually coding.

